# Gauge Cluster LED's



## CinemaAEX (Feb 17, 2006)

Is there any way to change the LED's in the stock cluster so its not orange. Or do you need to get a whole new gauge face. Please let me know.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

do a search, someone did a full write up and used Blue LEDs. Looked good. I forget the person's name that posted them though.


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

CinemaAEX said:


> Is there any way to change the LED's in the stock cluster so its not orange. Or do you need to get a whole new gauge face. Please let me know.


Yea we are making 100% custom LED clusters "not an LED bulb replacement" If you like I can post some pictures.
Jordan @ LNC


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

latenightcustom said:


> Yea we are making 100% custom LED clusters "not an LED bulb replacement" If you like I can post some pictures.
> Jordan @ LNC


yeah, they way I was talking about was just replacing the bulbs. It'll be cheaper then what they will offer, however might and probably wont look as good.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I made mine in about 2 hours. I had bought a lot of 1000 hyper white LEDs from a local electronics surplus store, and was bored. I used a total of 6, and it looks awsome.

Only downside, is my camera SUCKS and photographs them as being a purple-blueish shade. They are 100% completely white in person. 

I thought I had pics on my ftp, but I guess I took em off. I can post em back when I get home from work.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

is this what your looking for? http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=87021&highlight=dash+lights


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

here are some picks of my set of custom gauges I made, the night shots aren't to clear but it'll work

















I made both the gauge cluster and the A/C guages from scratch. For the gauges cluster I used some spark blue 6 led replacement bulbs, and for the A/C gauges i used two 7 color leds. I think I still have my Illustrator file for the gauges if anyone would like me to try making them some custom ones


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Can we get a closer look of the AC cluster and gauges?? I wanna see what it would look like in my 94 1.6 in red!


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I did an edit of the blue interior of red, it's kinda bad but gives you an idea.










I just replaced my cluster bulbs, here's some pics.


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

What size or numbered bulb am I looking for and how many would I need? Of if someone knows a direct link to what kind of bulb I would use would also be cool.


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeh, I'm doing mine in red. .


----------

